# Toronto IBS Support Group Meeting - Oct 30



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

We will be holding meetings again in the next couple of weeks. Our next meeting will be on Thursday, October 30, at Mount Sinai Hospital, 600 University Avenue, Toronto, 15th floor classroom, from 7:00-8:30pm.As a result of an increase in the cost of renting the room at Mt. Sinai Hospital we are now asking for a $5.00 admission fee for attending our meetings.At the October meeting we will welcome everyone back after a long break due to the SARS outbreak and summer holidays.The following meeting will be on Thursday November 27 where we will have a special guest. Cathy Richards, creator of a new easily digestible snack bar called Simply, and author of Crohn's Disease: Complementary and Western Therapies. Cathy will be providing samples of Simply and will be discussing how IBS sufferers may benefit from this snack food.Hope to see you at our next meeting.If you have any questions please do not hesitate to contact me.Jeffrey Roberts, B.Sc.President & FounderIBS Self Help GroupEmail: ibs###ibsgroup.org


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

Reminder.Hope to see you there.Jeff


----------

